# Hiding local mask red overlay in LR CC iPad



## Chnum (Dec 21, 2018)

Hello All,

I’m a user of both LR Classic on Mac & LR CC on iPad. 
The ‘O’ shortcut on LR Classic allows to hide/show the red overlay when using local adjustments. However, the same shortcut isn’t available on CC/iPad.

I love editing locally with the Apple Pencil but the fact that the red marking is always on when making edits makes it difficult to see how the  edits look like in real time.  Of course one can switch it on/off once the edits are done, but until now I couldn’t find a way of making local edits without the red area marking on.

Does anyone have a workaround / solution to deactivate the red overlay whilst editing.

Many thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 21, 2018)

Tapping on the pin should do it.


----------



## Chnum (Dec 21, 2018)

Hi Victoria, 
Yes it does! :-D 
Many thanks for the quick and efficient help, and Merry Christmas to you.


----------

